# Thanksgiving leftovers



## salt and pepper (Nov 25, 2016)

I have lots of turkey and stuffing left. So to do something other then the sandwich, salad & soup which will come later.... I made breakfast using the stuffing & some turkey. 
    I added stuffing to a bowl with chopped turkey and added a Tbsp of flour & a beaten egg, S&P, then made a patty and fried it to brown. Left over broccoli to make an omelet. Gravy or cranberry sauce will top it off.


----------



## blissful (Nov 25, 2016)

As with all my leftovers (planned), first I made 6 lunches to freeze for DH and DS's second shift dinners. I put them in 2 and 1/2 cup rectangular freezer to microwave containers. Stuffing, turkey w/gravy, copper pennies carrots. All told there is a 2 quart container of each stuffing and turkey, and a pint of gravy left from the turkey this morning. I took the rest of the turkey bones, skin, scraps, and am boiling that up with herbs, to make a concentrated broth, to make gravy or use the broth in a soup. Our two favorite leftovers are turkey sandwiches and stuffing w/gravy. We aren't very creative.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 25, 2016)

We don't have any leftovers, 'cept for the ones that were sent home with us, which are enough for a generous evening meal for the two of us.

However...in the past I have chopped some of the meat from the turkey, added some gravy and stuffing/dressing and filled crepes with it.  Then I drizzled a little more gravy over and sprinkled a little finely-shredded Swiss cheese.  Usually made 8 or so of these and put them in a flat casserole and heated them, covered, in the oven until hot.

They're pretty good and can be served with cranberry sauce or any other sides that are left.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 25, 2016)

blissful said:


> As with all my leftovers (planned), first I made 6 lunches to freeze for DH and DS's second shift dinners. I put them in 2 and 1/2 cup rectangular freezer to microwave containers. Stuffing, turkey w/gravy, copper pennies carrots. All told there is a 2 quart container of each stuffing and turkey, and a pint of gravy left from the turkey this morning. I took the rest of the turkey bones, skin, scraps, and am boiling that up with herbs, to make a concentrated broth, to make gravy or use the broth in a soup. Our two favorite leftovers are turkey sandwiches and stuffing w/gravy. We aren't very creative.



Blissful, how do you determine how much to concentrate the stock and how much water to add later? Like, how long do you simmer it and in what size containers do you store it? I'd love to do that, too, to save space in the freezer.


----------



## blissful (Nov 25, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Blissful, how do you determine how much to concentrate the stock and how much water to add later? Like, how long do you simmer it and in what size containers do you store it? I'd love to do that, too, to save space in the freezer.



I started with about 13 cups of water, added herbs, all the turkey stuff left. It needs to cover it because the turkey was only cooked for 90 minutes, so the thighs and wings and drumsticks have a lot of tendons/connective tissue/and quite a bit of meat stuck to that, and it needs to melt down and start falling off and apart. After 2 hours everything (now) is softened and fits better in what is probably just 10-11 cups of broth. Now I'll simmer it until it is about 6-7 cups of broth, strain it, and portion it into containers, some to use and some to freeze. I'll pick out any meat and put it in the soup container from the strainer.

I don't see why you couldn't simmer that into half of that, so less than 4 cups of seasoned, w/meat, broth.
Containers, I use 16 oz cottage cheese/sour cream containers, put a white label on it. If it was very rich, I'd label it rich, and add half again as much water when I used it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 25, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 25, 2016)

We're having a redo of yesterday's dinner tonight. We'll also have sandwiches over the next few days. At the end, I'll make turkey, gravy and stuffing "shepherds pie".


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 25, 2016)

We'll hwbe a T-Day leftover dinner in a couple of days.  Then, the turkey meat that is leftover will go into either a turkey potpie or a turkey vegetable, wild rice soup we like.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 25, 2016)

Sandwiches then cream of turkey confetti soup.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 25, 2016)

Mmmm Butter.  For dinner I sautéed  stuffing patties with a little chopped turkey and  a little gravy to bind and mash potato patties.   A spoonful of gravy on both and a spoonful of cranberries on the side.  

I scored quite a bit of stuffing as we found a casserole in the basement frig when putting stuff away last night that we had made but didn't need to reheat  for dinner.  Also there was some turkey and quite a bit of gravy I brought home too.


----------



## blissful (Nov 25, 2016)

msmofet said:


> Sandwiches then cream of turkey confetti soup.


I saw your post on your cream of turkey confetti soup, it looked velvetty and quite nice. I'm sure that would be good with turkey sandwiches.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 25, 2016)

blissful said:


> I saw your post on your cream of turkey confetti soup, it looked velvetty and quite nice. I'm sure that would be good with turkey sandwiches.



Thank you.


----------



## Smokeydoke (Nov 26, 2016)

I made a turkey stroganoff before. It sounds awful but it tastes delicious! 

It should be great served alongside mashed potatoes.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 26, 2016)

I served hot turkey sandwiches (slice of homemade white bread, sliced hot turkey, scoop of mash potatoes, gravy), stuffing, and squash. The Elders liked it. My plate was the same minus the bread. Apple pie for dessert for the Elders. Tomorrow I will finish the turkey soup and make dumplings from the remaining leftover stuffing.


----------



## letscook (Nov 26, 2016)

Since I only cooked for hubby, and myself  I also took a meal to my 94 yr old aunt there wasn't many leftovers  Daughter and family went to Florida for Thanksgiving,
Enough for a leftover lunch of hot turkey sammys.  I cut up about 2 cups of meat after 
 ,to add to the broth I made from the bones later for a turkey soup.
I love leftover but hubbie is not a leftover fan.  
Tonight is cubesteak, per his request.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm a little afraid to open the refrigerator door.

It's so loaded with leftovers that the simple opening of the door and subsequent decompression of the fridge might cause an explosion, albeit delicious in nature.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 26, 2016)

buckytom said:


> I'm a little afraid to open the refrigerator door.
> 
> It's so loaded with leftovers that the simple opening of the door and subsequent decompression of the fridge might cause an explosion, albeit delicious in nature.



Open the door with your mouth open.


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 26, 2016)

Turkey Soup


----------

